# dmesg full of USB messages

## swigrid

Hi, I updated kernel to version 2.6.31-gentoo-r5 and I m getting these messages:

```

[  813.113055] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 00a5,01

[  813.124032] usb 1-2: finish resume

[  813.126501] hub 1-2:1.0: hub_resume

[  813.129504] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 128, phase 0, 12 us

[  813.129903] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[  813.130720] hub 1-2:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  816.000058] hub 1-2:1.0: hub_suspend

[  816.002052] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: release dev 3 ep81-INT, period 128, phase 0, 12 us

[  816.004068] usb 1-2: usb auto-suspend

[  818.130310] usb 1-2: usb auto-resume

[  818.156047] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 00a5,01

[  818.167038] usb 1-2: finish resume

[  818.169691] hub 1-2:1.0: hub_resume

[  818.172694] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 128, phase 0, 12 us

[  818.173068] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[  818.173158] hub 1-2:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  821.000051] hub 1-2:1.0: hub_suspend

[  821.001244] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: release dev 3 ep81-INT, period 128, phase 0, 12 us

[  821.003264] usb 1-2: usb auto-suspend

[  823.173512] usb 1-2: usb auto-resume

[  823.199048] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 2 portsc 00a5,01

[  823.210036] usb 1-2: finish resume

[  823.212887] hub 1-2:1.0: hub_resume

[  823.215890] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 128, phase 0, 12 us

[  823.216301] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[  823.216950] hub 1-2:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

```

any idea what's wrong?

Roman

----------

## NeddySeagoon

swigrid,

Your kernel was built with some USB debug options on.

In menuconfig, press / to search and enter debug.

Turn off all the debug options it finds and rebuild and reinstall your kernel

----------

## swigrid

Hi, I've removed debug option from kernel, and now I m getting this 

```

[   29.680336] usb 1-2.1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   29.680445] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   34.681433] usb 1-2.1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   34.681501] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   39.682260] usb 1-2.1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   39.682325] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   44.683086] usb 1-2.1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   44.683153] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   49.683884] usb 1-2.1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   49.683951] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   54.684676] usb 1-2.1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

[   54.684738] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

```

Thanx

----------

## swigrid

actutally I red somewhere, when I disable usb printing support, I will get rid off those errors...

It helped...

now I'll have a look how I can get my printers printing again...   :Question: 

----------

